# Headache/migraine



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

Could be that you need glasses. Your eyes might be straining to read, that combined with concentrating=headache. I thought I could see 100% fine, but went to the eye doctor one day and it turns out one of my eyes is perfect but the other I can barely see out of :shock: It was giving me headaches from reading. Just a thought!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

No, I don't think these are migraines. Migraines are unmistakable. Really bad headaches? Ya, that could be.

You need to determine what causes them. Stress? Lighting? Does any other part of your body give you warnings? Eyes? Back? Chest? Any consistency in the time of day? What you have eaten in the last hour? Only when you know the trigger can you work towards resolving them.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Well, I read a lot. Like, a lot. On this forum, articles online, etc. I don't think eye sight is the cause. I am near sighted in my left eye, but I can read perfectly with it. But I will probably go to the eye doctor anyway. Reading glasses wouldn't hurt, and I would probably only need them for schoolwork. I think lighting is part of it (I tend to keep it dark in the house). Just opened the blinds and I feel a little better. 

I just have to wonder if it is a mental thing? Like people who so strongly believe that they are sick often have symptoms of being sick.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Eye strain is a very common cause of headaches. Get your eyes checked and wear glasses if you need them. Protect your eyes from bright sun. Some lighting is harder on eyes than other, so another thing is to see if there is correlation between the type of lighting in the areas where you get headaches. Of course, if it's at school, the lighting is probably the same through the whole building.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm homeschooling now.

The high school I was going to had the standard fluorescent lights. Actually, that lighting made me sleepy (yeah... I was the kid desperately trying to stay awake in class, though I got plenty of sleep at home! I also fall asleep when I'm bored).

Protect my eyes from bright sun? All we get is bright sun! I wear sunglasses when I'm driving, but I don't like wearing them all the time. I find them annoying. I also hate hats. Not good in the desert. I have a lot of quirks I guess.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Dehydration can cause a myriad of symptoms, headache, lethargy, rapid pulse, make you more prone to sun/heat stroke. etc etc. Don't wait until you are thirsty to drink as it's not always an accurate signal that you need water.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Could be you need glasses. Could be you no likey school work...


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

farmpony84 said:


> Could be you need glasses. Could be you no likey school work...


Yeah... I hate school work. What I'm worried about is that it is my body's conditioned response to school work, or anything that has stressed me out before, either in the past or present. I have noticed that when things get stressful I tend to start feeling sick and run down for no apparent reason. I hate it, it makes it so much harder to deal with things and get stuff done.

First, I suppose rule out other causes. So I'll look into getting some reading glasses, and make sure that I am drinking enough water. I get inside in the A/C, and I tend to just forget about fluids. Not good.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Saddlebag said:


> Dehydration can cause a myriad of symptoms, headache, lethargy, rapid pulse, make you more prone to sun/heat stroke. etc etc. Don't wait until you are thirsty to drink as it's not always an accurate signal that you need water.


Yeah, I've noticed :? I do forget about fluids, especially when I am inside in the A/C, Or I drink the wrong kind of stuff, like juice, sugared drinks, etc. They don't do a good job of giving you adequate fluids. Sugar makes me thirstier too.


----------



## CcMarie4864 (Feb 20, 2013)

How's your posture? That sounds like a weird question but I'm someone who doesn't ever get headaches and I started getting very severe ones every day for about a week. I went to my doctor and he gave me topomax but also referred me to another doctor who does alternative therapies. She looked at my back, shoulders and neck and starting doing cupping me. By the second visit I had with her my headaches were gone and now as long as I keep up with it I have no problems. The way she explained it to me is that the muscles in my back and shoulders were pulling on the ones in my neck and causing the headaches.


----------

